# Our First Time Out In The Outback



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay, everyone, wish us luck. We got the new 2007 Outback last Friday and now that my husband has re-lamintated it, requested a new converter as this one is dead, received new tires, bought a TV, order new comforters, told me he was going to re-do the cabins as he doesn't want to re-laminate all the time, figured out the tags on the black, grey, white were wrong, fixed the front light falling off, compained about the noise in the AC (fan hitting medal out of place bolt not screwed in correctly), tested the scotch guarding, designed the bathrooms new closet and selves or whatever,









we are going to Fort Mountain State Park, Georgia camping for the first time, Yippy!!. They are teaching how to Pan for Gold tomorrow so me and the girls will be there, he will still be doing something with the camper I am sure. Everyone be safe.


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Have fun!!!!! Fort Mountain is beautiful and pretty quiet. Let us know about gold panning. We are going gem hunting in NC and will have to add gold panning to our list for next time.

Wendy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time on your maiden voyage









I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

LabbyCampers

Have a great trip Hope all things go well.

Be Safe 
Happy trails
Have Fun
Willie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Have a good time Amy. If you strike it rich on the gold panning let me know and I will come and help.

Leon


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Have a great time in your new camper. Sounds like it is ready. We are staying home this weekend because our son is coming to visit. But we went the last 4 weekends so I will survive. Plus I get to "love" my son all weekend. Be sure and let us our know how it goes.

Lori


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Whooo, !!! after all of that, you should have a great time relaxing and having fun! I just love getting out of the "big" house and in to our little "house" for a long weekend or more. It was great fun fixing things up, and buying all those little things you need or "think" you need - and when you need them, YOU NEED THEM, if you know what I mean.









Have a Great Time!

*Heidi*


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

have a great trip amy. we love ft mnt.
you will get hit with the locals around the beach on weekends. little mexico...








but they leave late afternoons. 
its an easy trip to the top of the mountain. 
great overlook.

have fun ,lamar


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Have a great time!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey all

Sit right back and you will hear a tale
tale of a maiden OB trip
that started from blue ridge and
ended in Fort Mountain......

Gold panning was fun, I was a fool







and got lots of the fools gold. Paul did get some kind of Grean gem thing though; however, it is too light/delicate too put through my rock polisher. (they will pan for gold again Labor Day Weekend) Our microwave did not work (







), getting current, just DOA. The weather was cloudy, intermittant rain, humid, and occassional sun. Yep, it was Lil Mexico.







It was a nice camping experience, CG was kinda tight and we got the last space for the CG (didn't get their too Friday 8:30 p.m.) even with a reservation. Okay, then we thought the rain had passed, cooking on grill outside, got the table set, dogs relaxed, just ready to sit down to munch and rain. But this trip was better then a good day at work







. I love camping in my OB. Saw two other OB, not as friendly as you all.








Theme Song for Fort Mountain.......It's no fun being an illegal alien>>>>>>>>







Bad Amy, Bad Amy.......smack hand, smack hand.

However, hiking the lake and to the wall was great. Would recommend for ourdoor lovers. Bathrooms clean.









Hey, what is a Host Campsite mean?????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey!

Welcome back








Glad you had a good time overall...hopefully the microwave is just a simple issue








Rain in the summertime? I guess that would put a damper on bbq'ing wouldn't it?

Hope the mariachi's didn't keep you up too late at night









Most campgounds have what they call camp hosts. They are like camp councelors I guess, supposed to keep the peace and be helpful when needed...sometimes though, like at Bolsa Chica they can just be a PITA.

The host campsite is where the camp host stays


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

okay, who gets chosen as a "Host" for the host camp site. How long do they stay? These "host" people left Sunday the same day we did, but you could see they had been there for quite some time. It was weird, I never remember that as a kid growing up....Oh well, just interesting.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

LabbyCampers said:


> okay, who gets chosen as a "Host" for the host camp site. How long do they stay? These "host" people left Sunday the same day we did, but you could see they had been there for quite some time. It was weird, I never remember that as a kid growing up....Oh well, just interesting.


Hosts are typically volunteers. They exchange their services for free camping. Most hosts tend to be retirees, and will do two-week stints at several campgrounds through the year. Obviously, working people would have a hard time doing this, unless they could perpetually tele-commute. I have seen info on state park, and other websites about applying for hosting. Campground hosts are now a common thing in most government-run campgrounds (state, federal, C of E, etc.). Probably the result of budget cuts.

I don't think it would be a fun job. You would have to work the gate from opening till closing, enforce the rules in the campground, and deal with all kinds of rowdies (hopefully not Outbackers).

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad you had a good time in the OB!! Rain's something to deal with, this time of year, with all the heat/thunderstorms. Sorry you had problems with your microwave. That's a BUMMER!!








Seems like we all can bring our OBs to Paul for service/troubleshooting, huh?







Sounds like he's the man with the plan!!








Some of the campground hosts have "residential lots" that they can only occupy for like 6 months out of the year, according to some of the ones I talked to at the COE parks around Ellijay and Canton. So, they stay at the same COE park and work their shifts, along with another couple. As Bob said, these are usually retirees, and they make rounds in the park, along with rangers, etc. I got to know several of them pretty well, as the COE offers a discount program to disabled people, and my campsite ran $9-10/night with water/electric hook-ups, and you can't beat that with a stick! 
Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

thank you all for the info on the hosts. I really have never heard of it.

Paul, he used to build (beginning stages to quality control) yachts ($750,000 up), then eventually ran the whole 480 production line for Sea Ray Boats, until he burnt out and chose to go on his own. I believe he can literally re-build anything and he loves a challenge in figuring things out. He reads a lot of the modification/how to stuff/questions for repairs, adjustments, etc. on Outbackers then will literally think about it and come up with ideas or take anyones and go further. He is a work-acoholic, anal retentive, teddy bear. As long as its got wheels, airconditioner, microwave, radio, refrig - I am good to go.


----------

